# Lucky me!!!!!



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I went to the petstore this morning to pick up dog food and there is always this little 10 gallon tank, just running and full of algae. It looks empty every time I go there. Today I was peeking in it and the girl that works there was next to me. I asked what was in the tank. She said a "catfish" and a loach". I said, why do you have them, are you selling them? She said there were frogs in there too, but they'd been adopted. Probably they would adopt out these fish too. Then she tells me they are a clown plecostomus and some kind of loach (looks like maybe a khuli?? its about the size of a fat earthworm....and grey). They used to sell fish but they can't get them now because of some licensing.......

So...........of course you know what I did. I asked if I could have them and she said sure! Holy crap, I'm so excited! I haven't been able to find this kind of loach in my area and the clown plecos are going for 50 bucks here!

I know, I need drift/bog wood for the pleco, right?? And he'll eat veggies too, won't he? I am slowly replacing my fake plants with live ones.......will he munch on them too (I don't mind this, I think its a good thing for the fish)?

Any special tips for these two newbie fishies??

Thanks!


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Clown plecos like meat in their diet, too! Shrimp pellets, tubifex worms, and sinking bottom wafers (the kind made for bottom dwellers) go over really well.

They don't get too big either. I have had mine about 2 years, and he is about 5 inches long.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Great! I have cories that like all those things too so thats perfect. So, these guys are basically omnivores then.....right? I feed veggies to my rubberlip, and meat based stuff to my cories and of course pellets and flakes to the rest of the fishies.....so, that outta be covered I guess?

I know some of you are for, and some against, getting materials from natural sources....... If I were to get driftwood from a local stream or pond, would I be wise to boil it? Or should I avoid that altogether and buy it from my local LFS?

Now, how about the "mystery" loach (which I THINK is a kuhli......)?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh, AND I just called to find out what they're going to do with the 10 gallon tank that is full of goodies...... They'll sell the whole deal to me for half off cost. I think I'm going to get it....... its well established and disease free (that I can tell, I'm a regular in that store). It'd be nice to have it on hand for more of my um, habit.


----------



## crzyduchunt (Mar 21, 2006)

The loach is blackish/grey and earthworm like? could be a Black Kuhli, i have 3 and they are a great addition, but i notice they do better in at least a group of 3


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Black kuhlis are great! They will also school with striped kuhlis. They are also omnivores and will eat whatever hits the bottom. 

Your clown pleco will do well with some driftwood or bogwood. He will also enjoy some kind of hiding place. Mine is mostly nocturnal, but arrives at feeding time without fail. LOL

If you get your wood locally, make sure it has no bark and is completely dried out. I would definitely boil it and then let it air dry....then soak it in dechlorinated water for a week or so.


----------



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

Congrats msdolittle,, Even if i have no clue what you got but i am going to look them up,,, how many tanks will that be now? funny how we always find time for our fish tanks,,, even with little ones under foot


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, he's black and earthworm like....and he sure does know the minute the food hits the water!!!

I've noticed the clown pleco hides in the plants.......I never see him. I'm hoping he'll get more used to it and come out more.

Where can I buy bogwood??

Little, its just one tank still........but at this rate I'm going to have to get another!!! I have a whole zoo and the toddler....but its teaching him to love animals. He's so gentle with every creature.....bugs included.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

way cool! would love to see pics!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I'd show pics if I could take one that is worth a crap! I tried and tried to take a pic of my gouramis when they were really sick....but they were horrible!!!

I'll tell ya, that clown never comes out! The loach comes out at feeding time, such a good little eater, doesn't miss a meal!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

My 2 clown plecos are only active a night time but one of them hides in plain view of me between 3 lucky bamboo plants. Both have their own piece of driftwood. Clown plecos are wood eating plecos and you need to get the driftwood as soon as possible. Petland in my area sells it, but you could get some on line as well. I does not have to be a big piece but get one that will provide him with a hiding space as well as a source for food. I have mine in a 15 gal tank with dwarf frogs and they get along great. They even let the frogs stand on them and don't bother them at all. I have not seen these plecos go after the frogs bloodworms (that does not mean that they don't, I just never saw it) but mine do eat shrimp pellets, tropical grumbles, zucchini, cucumbers and they love ripe mango.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm actually going to the petstore today to look again...... I haven't been able to find it online (I started another thread asking for sites.......but no replies yet).

The poor thing was in a tank for a year with NO wood! How's that possible?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Just go to www.yahoo.com and search for driftwood and sale or sell and it will give you several sites.
Clown plecos arewood eating plecos but they can survive on other food sources. That, however, is not healthy for them. Just like we can live on Coke and candy bars for a long time but sooner or later it will cause health problems.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I got a piece of wood today.... Its not driftwood, its pretty hard. They told me to soak it for a couple days before putting it in my tank, but I'm boiling it right now too (been on a shelf, who the heck knows what has touched it).

Picked up a new plant too (fish of the month club, I get a free fish or plant......don't need any more fish!).


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

What is fish of the month club?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

You get a free fish or plant every month (um...who the heck needs a free fish every month?). I'm slowly replacing the fake plants with live. And at the rate my fish eat them I NEED one every month! My local LFS does it.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

That's a pretty good idea. You have to go there to pick up your free fish or plant and while you are there, well, I know at least I would walk out with a ton of other stuff each time. Smart store.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, that is smart of them. Luckily I don't have the money to buy extra stuff....


----------

